# Bluetooth Headset und Teamspeak ..?!



## WalterHeinrichs (28. Dezember 2007)

Hallo zusammen.
Neulich sah ich bei einem Bekannten, dass er an seiner Playstation 3 ein Bluetooth Headset (Sony Ericcson HBH-S...)benutzte und dann bei Call of Duty 4 direkt mit anderen Spielern kommunizierte.
Ich benutze an meinem Rechner sehr viel Teamspeak und ein verkabeltes Heasdset.
Da wir beide im Besitz des selben Notebooks sind, und dort schon Bluetooth Mäuse benutzen, kam mir der Gedanke mein TS nun einmal mit dem Bluetooth Headset zu probieren. Schnell war das Gerät erkannt und installiert, aber TS funktionierte dann dennoch nicht. Später dann, als ich zuHause war, holte ich mir Rat bei jemandem, der die Kombination Bluetooth Headset und Teamspeak nutzt. Man sagte mir, dass ich TS nur neu starten müsse, damit in den Optionen anstatt des primären Audiotreibers das Headset stehen würde, was ich dann auswählen muss.
Ich rief also meinen Bekannten an und sagte ihm, was er zu tun hatte. Alles klappte prima. Er an seinem Wohnort im TS mit seinem Bluetooth Headset, ich an meinem Rechner verkabelt. Da ich aber nun immer noch nicht hören konnte, wie die Sprachqualität ist, lieh der Bekannte mir nun sein Headset aus, damit ich es ausprobieren kann.

Und jetzt...kommt der Unterschied.
Gerät wird in der Bluetooth Umgebung erkannt, erfasst, installiert und schaltet auf grün und quittiert dies auch mit einem entsprechenden Ton.
Aber...im TS habe ich nicht die Möglichkeit bei den Optionen auf dieses Gerät einzustellen. Ich habe dort immer nur den Realtek Soundchip meines Notebooks als primäres Audioeingangsgerät stehen.

Und das verstehe ich nun nicht. Bei dem einen geht es. Bei dem anderen nicht.
Jeder hat exakt das selbe Notebook (GameStar Edition mit Fujitsu-Siemens Amilo aus Nov 2006) das selbe Betriebssystem XP, die selbe TS-Version und eben dieselbe Hardware.

Wo kann ich noch was einstellen?


----------



## Vordack (28. Dezember 2007)

Moin,

komisch, TS hast Du sicherlich auch neu gestartet nmachdem das Headset installiert war?

Probier doch mal unter Systemsteuereung/Sound/ in den Reitern die ganzen Standard-Aufnahmegeräte auf das BT Headset zu stellen.

Ich hab jetzt nicht im Kopf welches Aufnahmegerät TS verwendet, aber lieber zu viele umstellen als zu wenig^^


----------



## EmmasPapa (28. Dezember 2007)

In den Eigenschaften von Sounds und Audiogeräte kannst Du das auch nicht ändern !? Normalerweise musst Du erst einmal alles am PC richtig einstellen und erst dann in TS.


----------



## Vordack (28. Dezember 2007)

EmmasPapa am 28.12.2007 11:29 schrieb:
			
		

> In den Eigenschaften von Sounds und Audiogeräte kannst Du das auch nicht ändern !? Normalerweise musst Du erst einmal alles am PC richtig einstellen und erst dann in TS.



Im TS kann man normalerwise ein anderes Gerät verwenden als das Standardgerät daß dort angegeben ist. Anhand fehlender anderer Ideen habe ich aber genau das auch vorgeschlagen 

edit:

1. Ist das Häkchen in der Lautstärkesteuerung bei dem Headset gesetzt?
2. Funktioniert das Headset mit dem Audiorekorder?


----------



## EmmasPapa (28. Dezember 2007)

Vordack am 28.12.2007 11:35 schrieb:
			
		

> EmmasPapa am 28.12.2007 11:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  habe ich nicht gesehen, war beim Schreiben abgelenkt. Habe aber eigentlich schon vor Deinem posting angefangen. Im Realteak Sound-manager evtl. noch was einstellen !?


----------



## WalterHeinrichs (28. Dezember 2007)

Lautstärkesteuerung beim Headset ? Nicht vorhanden.
Headset funktioniert nicht mit dem Audiorekorder. Nein.
Einstellungen in der Systemsteuerung von Win XP unter Sound/Audiogeräte sind ebenfalls nicht möglich. Das BT Headset taucht da nicht auf.
Ab er der Bekannte hat in der Systemsteuerung auch nichts verändert.
War alles ganz einfach. Headset suchen lassen in der BT Steuerung, dann kam der Piepton und grünes Licht und dann TS gestartet und unter Optionen dort das BT Head ausgesucht.

Den ersten Teil bekomme ich ja hin. BT wird erkannt und eingerichtet.
Aber beim TS tut sich nichts Da steht nur REALTEK bla bal (also der Soundchip) und Primärer Standard bla bal (was in dem Fall ja das selbe Gerät, also der Realtek Chipsatz ist)






			
				Vordack am 28.12.2007 11:35 schrieb:
			
		

> EmmasPapa am 28.12.2007 11:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vordack (28. Dezember 2007)

Also wenn Du die Windows Lautstärkeregelung öffnest, dort Dir die Aufnahmegeräte anzeigen lässt siehst Du keinen Lautstärkergeler für das Headset? 

Das ist doof, dann weiss ich leider auch nicht weiter.

Sry.


----------



## ThreeSix187 (28. Dezember 2007)

Vordack am 28.12.2007 12:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Also wenn Du die Windows Lautstärkeregelung öffnest, dort Dir die Aufnahmegeräte anzeigen lässt siehst Du keinen Lautstärkergeler für das Headset?
> 
> Das ist doof, dann weiss ich leider auch nicht weiter.
> 
> Sry.


Hast du dein BT HS auch richtig installiert? Unterstützt dein BT adapter auch HSP ? Geh mal unten links auf "Start" dann auf "Einstellung" >"Systemsteuerung" auf "Sound und Audiogeräte" Dort Klickst du oben den Reiter "Audio" an. 

Oben bei Soundwiedergabe "Standartgerät:" und bei Soundaufnahme "standartgerät", müsstest du bei richtiger installation deinen BT adapter eigentlich auswählen können.
Welchen Bt adapter hast du den?
Bei meinen Anycom z. B. ist sogar extra ein neuer treiber raus um die kompatibilität mit skype und TS zuverbessern.


----------



## WalterHeinrichs (30. Dezember 2007)

ThreeSix187 am 28.12.2007 21:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Vordack am 28.12.2007 12:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ThreeSix187 (31. Dezember 2007)

Weißt du zufällig ob da noch der ältere BT 1.2 empfänger (unterstützt nur Bluetooth audio) oder ein schon der neuere BT 2.0 (am besten mit Enhanced Data Rate, unterstützt schon Advanced bluetooth audio) hat?

Idr sind die BTgeräte alle abwärtskompatibel, aber nicht aufwärtskompatibel.

normalerweise kannst du sobald du das gerät gekoppelt hast (wird eigentlich mit einen signalton bestätigt) das gerät unter Systemsteuerung > Audio einstellungen auswählen.

Hast du nach dem HS gescannt und das password eingegeben? Normalerweise müsste sich dann das BT zeichen unten rechts im systemtray von weis in grün färben.

BTW hast du vor, die beiden Dienste Headsetprofile(HSP) und A2DP (Advanced Audio Distribution Profile) zu benutzen? 
Also während des zockens Gleichzeitig über das BT Headset mit TS reden und den ingame Sound zuhören? Oder willst du das BT HS nur als mirco benutzen?

Ich hab schon mal mit meinen motorola HS820 Stereo BT HS versucht beide Dienste gleichzeitig zu benutzen. Dabei hat die Tonqualität ziemlich drunter gelitten. Außerdem is mir das BT HS dabei einige male abgekackt.


----------

